
TV has become an augmented reality game - pmcpinto
https://theoutline.com/post/1345/television-is-augmented-reality
======
hackuser
I read that many years ago, maybe 10-20, a major U.S. network news anchor was
furious that, as he was broadcasting in front of Times Square (or someplace
similar), the network used augmented reality (whatever it was called then) to
replace ads visible in the background with ads from the network's advertisers.
The anchor felt that it undermined his veracity to deceive his viewers.

I haven't heard anyone complain about it recently. Were standards established
- e.g., no augmented reality on the news? My guess is that standards were
eliminated, unfortunately, but I'd love to hear from someone who knows.

